# Preventative bug control, you know, grubs and stuff



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Is now the time to apply products such as lesco merit or Mach 2?

I know it is before things heat up, just trying to plan a trip to the local site one to get me that preventative maintenance.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I am interested in this also, but won't but down anything that harms bees. Wife likes bees.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm talking things like grubs


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

I had grub worms in my backyard really bad last year. My backyard is really well lit up by the street lights at night. After talking to my local garden store they said the lights attributed to this. I have put down an application of Triazicide every four weeks starting around the first of March and have had no more issues thus far. Hope this helps.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Everything you need to know about grub control: http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

The manager at my Site One says Merit is the way to go. He recommended application in early June. He was pretty adamant about Merit over everything else.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

kevreh said:


> The manager at my Site One says Merit is the way to go. He recommended application in early June. He was pretty adamant about Merit over everything else.


Make sure you mow first to get rid of any grass seedheads or flowers from clover, etc...anything bees will be attracted to. Preferably the day before. And then water in as immediately as you can.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Green said:


> kevreh said:
> 
> 
> > The manager at my Site One says Merit is the way to go. He recommended application in early June. He was pretty adamant about Merit over everything else.
> ...


will do, while I hate when they get under my siding and f with my house, I dont mind them in the yard. I have nothing against the bees and have no desire to kill them.

This is good to know as I never thought trying to treat for grubs would be detrimental to bees at the same time.


----------

